# Stay classy Chris Christie...or...Happy 4th of July New Jersey, stay off the beach!



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2017)

Chris Christie's sunbathing pics clinch it: He's stopped caring - CNNPolitics.com

On Friday, New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie ordered the beaches across the Garden State closed -- a reaction to the ongoing budget impasse in the state's legislature.

Less than 48 hours later, photos from NJ Advance Media showed Christie sunning himself with his family on Island Beach State Park -- the only people on the beach because, well, the governor had closed it. This photo really sums it up.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 3, 2017)

From what I've read, when he was questioned about why he was allowed on the beach when it was not open to the public, he stated " I'm sorry but they are not the governor."  Wow


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2017)

I've got to learn how to REALLY Photoshop....

Chris Christie is roasted in hilarious beachgate memes | Daily Mail Online

This one is my favorite:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 3, 2017)

O


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 3, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> One word "politicians". This is what they do, how they think and how they live; entitled.
> I had to look twice, at first take I thought it was a beached Orca. Yup, it is one sarcastic, smartass beached Orca, grinning for the camera.



My thoughts, pretty much.  I can understand why he would restrict access to the beach, though. I would body-shame the shit out of him.
 " I'm sorry but they are not the governor." Sounds like "but I'm president and they're not".
Don't even let them eat cake, lest they can secure a beach to themselves... And their ass has its own zip code.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 3, 2017)

Trump comment compared to Christie statement? Two different contexts entirely. Trump has nothing to do with this one.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 3, 2017)

This is some faux outrage.  His house is right there, if anyone has beef, they should make some change and buy a lot next to his so they can do the same.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 3, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> This is some faux outrage.  His house is right there, if anyone has beef, they should make some change and buy a lot next to his so they can do the same.



CO:  "Gents, everybody get off this 240 range until further notice.  I'm butt hurt at the ammo handlers... screw up in the supply that we can't agree on...  nobody shoots right now. 

Oh, but don't call us in cold.  Just stay the hell off."

CO borrows a 240, grabs a few belts of ammo and moves to a firing position, loads a belt, and starts free firing long bursts down range.

Because he can.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 3, 2017)

Is the CO's house on the 240 range?


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 3, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Is the CO's house on the 240 range?



Should have seen that coming.  I admit total fault for using an analogy.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 3, 2017)

Needed to start shooting from the tower.


----------



## CDG (Jul 3, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> This is some faux outrage.  His house is right there, if anyone has beef, they should make some change and buy a lot next to his so they can do the same.



This is a stupid argument.  He closed the beach.  He didn't close the beach to people who didn't have houses at the beach, he closed the beach.  What is so difficult to understand?  You continue to surprise me.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 3, 2017)

When you get outraged about everything, the folks get numb.  This is one of those where I just dgaf.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 3, 2017)

Fuck Jersey, God forsaken state. No wonder why I refuse to across the river for any reason. Fuck Christie. He is a fat fucking slob shit of a gov. I have friends that live there, I refuse to go because I am not allowed to protect myself with their retarded gun laws. I was born there in 76, Fort Dix to be exact. Even my folks were smart enough to move back to Philly, not that P.A. is much better....

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 3, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> When you get outraged about everything, the folks get numb.  This is one of those where I just dgaf.



No need to get personal. Slow your roll some.


----------



## CDG (Jul 3, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> When you get outraged about everything, the folks get numb.  This is one of those where I just dgaf.



Your apathy is exactly what allows this type of behavior to continue.  "It's too hard to try, so I guess I'll just look the other way while making excuses, and mock those who bring it up."  Seems like I remember a member on this site who applied that same technique to a certain tab-awarding Army school.  Can't for the life of me remember who it was, or what the school was though.


----------



## pardus (Jul 3, 2017)

Christie really is a disgusting POS. I really hope he gets prosecuted for something when he gets out of office.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 3, 2017)

That guy is pure class, like most things New Jersey. He also said that he, "didn't get any sun" that day when asked...up until a reporter showed him the photos to which he responded he clarified that he was wearing a hat.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 3, 2017)

Moons closed.....:-"

 

ETA....I uploaded the wrong pic 2 times...I suck...:wall::die:


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 3, 2017)

I assume he was just there to help that beached whale get... oh wait...


----------



## Topkick (Jul 3, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> This is some faux outrage. His house is right there, if anyone has beef, they should make some change and buy a lot next to his so they can do the same.



Its one thing to argue that fake news is fake but Christie owns this BS when he defends his actions with statements like "I'm sorry, but they are not the governor." I'm a conservative but I can't defend this type of faux leadership, regardless of party.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 3, 2017)

If this it what it takes to unite our country again, I say crucify him!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 3, 2017)

W


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 3, 2017)

CDG said:


> Your apathy is exactly what allows this type of behavior to continue.  "It's too hard to try, so I guess I'll just look the other way while making excuses, and mock those who bring it up."  Seems like I remember a member on this site who applied that same technique to a certain tab-awarding Army school.  Can't for the life of me remember who it was, or what the school was though.



There's a lot of figurative hills to die on and spend your time.  A lot of these political ones are not worth my time investment, may be it's worth yours, I'm not you.  So it's a values proposition and the majority of the figurative hills to die on for me right now involve the governance of a major non-profit in which I'm a member.

Now, is it a bad look, yes, it is.  I'm just not going to get mad about another politician being a schmuck because we're past that.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 3, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Wow, the new Gov Moonbeam!


Disagree, Gov Solar Eclipse maybe....


----------



## pardus (Jul 3, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> There's a lot of figurative hills to die on and spend your time.  A lot of these political ones are not worth my time investment, may be it's worth yours, I'm not you.  So it's a values proposition and the majority of the figurative hills to die on for me right now involve the governance of a major non-profit in which I'm a member.
> 
> Now, is it a bad look, yes, it is.  I'm just not going to get mad about another politician being a schmuck because we're past that.



Fair enough.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2017)

If he closed public beaches but not private beaches then he has every right to be there. With that said it exhibits exceptionally poor leadership to go at all, private beach or not. He amps it up about 4000% with the "governor" line. The guy's a tool.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 4, 2017)

As I am reading this I'm watching my kids play in a kiddie pool with their grandfather.

We're about 5-10 miles from the beach in DE/NJ area. The beaches suck here, the water is cold, and traffic is the worst since anyone can remember.

Christie did those people a favor.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2017)

AWP said:


> If he closed public beaches but not private beaches then he has every right to be there. With that said it exhibits exceptionally poor leadership to go at all, private beach or not. He amps it up about 4000% with the "governor" line. The guy's a tool.



He was on a closed beach.  The headline writers were trying to be witty by referring to it as his 'private' beach. 
Chris Christie: Cameras catch NJ gov lounging on closed beach during budget impasse

My favorite part of the press conference that followed:
“Yes, the governor was on the beach briefly today talking to his wife and family before heading into the office,” the spokesman, Brian Murray, told NJ.com.* “He did not get any sun. He had a baseball hat on.”*


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 4, 2017)

I could only imagine what we as a society could accomplish if we paid this much attention to important things.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 4, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> I could only imagine what we as a society could accomplish if we paid this much attention to important things.



Like calling out shitbag politicians who make important decisions?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 4, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Like calling out shitbag politicians who make important decisions?



Like not giving them a job, fucking up the economy or pussifying our society.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 5, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Like not giving them a job, fucking up the economy or pussifying our society.



Can you clarify what you mean here? Doesn't calling out shitbag politicians= not giving them a job=important issues?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 5, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Can you clarify what you mean here? Doesn't calling out shitbag politicians= not giving them a job=important issues?



In short, no - as in no-thanks..

The long:
Simply calling out politicians is only the appearance of doing something. They all do it to eachother IOT please their constituates. There's probably a few idealists in the political arena but they're likely new-joins who will be corrupted by the game.

Politicians are bullshit, calling out one is like pointing out a shit speckle in a toilet bowl.

They'll almost always have a job until voters learn to follow common sense over the emotional issues woven into the agendas peddled by their partisan preferences.

More importantly (and to the economy) - a free lunch doesn't exist. Neither should getting Healthcare AFTER you get sick. It's astonishing how many similar concepts, relief acts, and tax deferment fund a lack of accountability which extends far beyond healthcare.

Lastly, I'm tired of this overall massive sense of obligation that creates the policies like the above stated, or things that reduce our country's image of stability and swaps it with a picture of guilt, uncertainty, and skiddishness.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 5, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> In short, no - as in no-thanks..
> 
> The long:
> Simply calling out politicians is only the appearance of doing something. They all do it to eachother IOT please their constituates. There's probably a few idealists in the political arena but they're likely new-joins who will be corrupted by the game.
> ...



Fair enough. I guess I misinterpreted your original comments a bit.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 5, 2017)

Chris Christie is shamming so hard that they ought to make him an honorary Spec-4


----------



## Gunz (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 6, 2017)

[Q


----------

